# hello new guy here



## buffed (Jul 25, 2003)

hello guys. 
im new here. im 18, 5'7", 158lb. 
been in the gym for like 8 months.
have been eating crap since then.  
trying to make up for it now.

this is my workout routine:
Monday: chest
Tues     : legs
Wed     : shoulder/traps
Thurs    : back
Fri         : bicep/tricep
my goals is to get big but not really that u know bodybuilder big.
hmmmm, maybe like vin diesel.

btw im an indonesian and will be going to us( tucson,az) to study
this august. anyone there?

hope to learn more from u guys.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

Welcome, I'm not in AZ but I'm only a few hundred miles away


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2003)

buffed welcome to IM! 

(you look very young!)


----------



## buffed (Jul 29, 2003)

yep..
im only 18.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome to IM 

What will you be studying???


----------



## buffed (Jul 29, 2003)

thx butterfly..
i will be majoring in entrepreneurship and maybe taking exercise science as a minor.
ill be going this august yet i still havent find a place to live.


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 29, 2003)

hey welcome buffed...i'm also new here.


----------



## buffed (Jul 29, 2003)

hello powerhouse..
is that ur pic over there in the avatar?
  
anyway, welcome to im powerhouse.


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks buffed...
BTW its my self-portrait, as you can see...I'm looking room for improvements


----------

